# Is the Gateway NV55C22u Laptop a good one?



## etnalibrarygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

My father is in the market for a nice laptop and I was wondering if anyone had a review or information on this laptop. Mostly what he will be using the laptop for is surfing the net, watching movies, both dvd, and Netflix. Some typing and such as it would be for both my parents. Some gaming as my sister has some card and board games she plays.

The specifications are these:

Product Features and Technical Details
Color: Cashmere Red
Product Features
The Gateway NV55C Series Notebook offers powerful performance, the latest connectivity technology and rich media features for a fast, responsive PC experience. 
The 15.6" HD LCD Display with a 16:9 aspect ratio plays the latest high-resolution movies, digital content and media for a true cinematic view. 
Intel Core i5 Processor with Intel Turbo Boost Technology 
Windows 7 Home Premium makes the things you do every day easier and with Office Starter 2010, experience new ways to deliver your best work! 
Gateway Social Networks Key makes connecting to today's most popular sites a snap by instantly launching Facebook, YouTube and Flickr with one push and a single log-in!
Processor, Memory, and Motherboard

Processor: 2.53 GHz Intel Core i5 
RAM: 4 GB 
Hard Drive

Size: 500 GB 
Speed: 5400 rpm 
Graphics and Display

Graphics RAM: 128 MB 
Ports and Connectivity

USB Ports: 3 
Cases and Expandability

Size (LWH): 9.96 inches, 15 inches, 1.34 inches 
Weight: 5.72 pounds 
Power

Rated Charge (normal use): 4 hours 
Warranty and Support

Amazon.com Returns Policies: You may return any new computer purchased from Amazon.com that is "dead on arrival," arrives in damaged condition, or is still in unopened boxes, for a full refund within 30 days of purchase. Amazon.com reserves the right to test "dead on arrival" returns and impose a customer fee equal to 15 percent of the product sales price if the customer misrepresents the condition of the product. Any returned computer that is damaged through customer misuse, is missing parts, or is in unsellable condition due to customer tampering will result in the customer being charged a higher restocking fee based on the condition of the product. Amazon.com will not accept returns of any desktop or notebook computer more than 30 days after you receive the shipment. New, used, and refurbished products purchased from Marketplace vendors are subject to the returns policy of the individual vendor.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;
and you can view the rest of any details here 
http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-NV55C...ashmere/dp/tech-data/B003ZUXXOM/ref=de_a_smtd

The main question is whether or not Gateway is a good company to go with. Most of the pc's he's been looking at are Acer, but there are some issues with the speakers on the Acer. Any info would be great.

Thanks all

Kate


----------

